# Hauptklasse kann nicht geladen werden



## strzata (8. Dez 2015)

Hallo und guten Tag,
unter WIN 7 startete eine Intstallation beim Doppelklick auf ein Executable Jar File. Mit dem Umzug auf WIN 10 funktioniert das nicht mehr. Per Doppelklick tut sich gar nix, allendhalben blitzt mal kurz das Cmd-Fenster auf. Am Cmd-Prompt kommt die Fehlermeldung "Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden". Wir haben es dann nochmal auf einem anderen WIN 7 Rechner probiert. Hier klappt es problemlos.
Weiss jemand, woran das liegen könnte und wie man den Fehler schrittweise eingrenzen kann? Danke für eine Antwort.
Norbert


----------



## Jardcore (17. Dez 2015)

Wenn du die .jar über die Console startest kannst du auch die Fehlermeldung sehen. Die wäre auf jeden Fall sehr nützlich 
Java installiert?


----------



## strzata (18. Dez 2015)

Danke, aber das Problem ist inzwischen gelöst. An der Console kam die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Es lag daran, dass im Verzeichnis eine Datei gefehlt hat.
Schöne Grüße
Norbert


----------

